# overheadshelf - Overhead Garage Storage Racks OS600A



## garageracks (May 12, 2011)

4' x 8' Overhead Garage Storage RacksPrice $299.00 but has FREE SHIPPING.
Holds up to 600lbs.  The _garage racks _adjust & drop down to 36"
Nice feature is a 2 inch safetly lip so storage items don't slip off the shelf.  

They also have a 4'x8" garage storage rack frame.  You provide the plywood.  Price on that is only $249.00 also with free shipping. 

Can purchase the *overhead garage storage *and accessories here:
OverheadShelf Products


----------

